# video player for OTA HD video



## csantoni (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm trying to watch recordings from my MythTV server, US broadcast HD. I don't do any transcoding or other post-processing and I can't seem to get a video player on my Nexus 7 to work properly.

1. stock video player: seems to do fine with the video but there's no audio at all and no way to select an alternate audio track.

2. mx player: hw decoding sorta works but it pauses about every 1.5 seconds (unwatchable), sw decoding results in unsynced audio/video

3. bs player: almost works but seems to bog down after a few minutes and crash. also won't do hw decoding on files that the other players do hw. time bar thinks 30 minute videos are 4 hours long so no seek/ff/rw.

anyone have any luck with other players? these are the best-reviewed players I was able to find.

Sent from my AOKP Nexus 7


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Try Mobo Player. 
I've had success with it. When MX player would fail, Mobo worked. 
Worth a shot.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.clov4r.android.nil


----------



## csantoni (Nov 7, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> Try Mobo Player.
> I've had success with it. When MX player would fail, Mobo worked.
> Worth a shot.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.clov4r.android.nil


no luck there, mobo wouldn't even try to play anything, just freeze on the opening frame. thanks, though!

Sent from my AOKP Nexus 7


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

VLC?

edit: nvm, I guess it's incompatible


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm still a pretty big fan of Qloud. As long as you have the server software running on your computer you can watch your videos through Wi-Fi. You can even watch the videos on your home computer when your tablet is on different Wi-Fi. Not sure if it is what you are looking for, but its worth a look. Works good for me on both my phone and tablet.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## knyghtryda (Sep 15, 2011)

Diceplayer has really good HW decoding support but they lost the ability to decode Dolby digital. I use that for mkvs and as long as they're not Dolby audio it plays fine.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Bs player plays everything.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## csantoni (Nov 7, 2011)

headcheese said:


> Bs player plays everything.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


does your seek bar report the correct time when using BS player? what's the longest video you have watched with it? I'm wondering because it seems to work better than the other options but doesn't quite work correctly for me.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

csantoni said:


> does your seek bar report the correct time when using BS player? what's the longest video you have watched with it? I'm wondering because it seems to work better than the other options but doesn't quite work correctly for me.


My seek bar seems correct. There are a few little bugs. The play pause icon doesn't change sometimes. Sometimes there is lag in the ui. But It has played everything for me so I put up with them. Hopefully it gets updated soon.

I watched a 2 hr movie with it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

